# How to make a custom floor transition



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

If you have a table saw or access to one you can mill a piece of hardwood, I would suggest oak for strength, to any dimension you want. The big box stores can sell you a piece of 2x2 oak that would work. Of course 2x2 will actually be 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 so you will first need to set your saw blade to 1 1/4" wide. Run your block through, turn it 90 degrees amd run it again, and you now have a piece 1 1/4 x 1 1/4. Depending on your where your transition meets the other floor you might not need to do the second cut and leave it at 1 1/2 x 1 1/4. Then you can set the blade to 45 degrees to ease the edge. I would not cut the 45 the entire depth (from 1 1/4 down to 0) but so that it only takes off 3/4 x 3/4, leaving 1/2" at both the hardwood floor and where it meets the tile to prevent chipping or breaking. Sand, stain and nail it down!


----------



## chuckp27 (Nov 30, 2011)

wrangler said:


> The big box stores can sell you a piece of 2x2 oak that would work.


I can't seem to find anything nice that's a 2x2 or 4x4 that I could cut down at the local home depot or lowes. Am I missing it, or is there another store that would have some nice oak this size? That's part of my problem; I can't seem to find any good stock that I could use.


----------



## Arkitexas (Mar 10, 2011)

Lowes
2x2x3 oak (1.5" x 1.5" x 36")
item 8338
model 08835


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Its with the project wood, near the other oal and clear pine


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Maybe you should give this a little more thought. If you are going to cut a piece at a 45 degree angle for a transition you just as well not waste your money and time. Forty-five degrees would be every bit the tripper that having nothing there would be.

A piece of stock 2" X 2" also isn't the thing to do. You are trying to abbreviate this thing too much. Typically transitions of this height would be about four inches wide in my experience. Only the low cost floating floors use transitions that are only around two inches.

A wider piece would give you a softer slope opportunity.

You can buy five-quarter oak in different widths and make whatever you want.


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

i agree with bud.. carry it out 3-4" to make a smoother transition..


----------



## chuckp27 (Nov 30, 2011)

Arkitexas said:


> Lowes
> 2x2x3 oak (1.5" x 1.5" x 36")
> item 8338
> model 08835


i did find this, thanks. i wish it were longer, in my case, i'm going to have to use a couple next to each other and i'm not thrilled about the seam. i'm going to try a test one this weekend.


----------



## chuckp27 (Nov 30, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> You can buy five-quarter oak in different widths and make whatever you want.


Thanks, good thoughts. What do you have in mind, could you point me to the right wood at lowes or home depot online, like the one referenced above? That helped me a lot. Thanks!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> could you point me to the right wood at lowes or home depot online,


You just may have to buck up and tighten your belt, expand your thinking, and open your wallet and do something you have never done before, it will be a life-changing experience for you I know but some of life's traumas just can't always be avoided...

You may have to visit a real lumber yard.


----------

